# Blazers Claim Tskitishvilli



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/b...live_blazersbeat/archives/2006_06.html#157056


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Interesting...

Hopefully this could be just what he needed.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am all for giving people chances

its an interesting move, that this time.. did not cost them any money  (A rarity in the Blazers organization)


Hopefully something can come of him...

hey maybe we can get another 2nd round pick for him :rofl:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Damnit Schilly beat me to it while I was trying to spell the guy's damn name. :curse: :biggrin:


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, this is proving to be an exciting offseason. I wonder how many players from last season's team will actually be on the roster come opening night?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow, this could mean the end of........well no one, but why not.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Trader Bob said:


> its an interesting move, that this time.. did not cost them any money


Yep, this is a zero-risk, zero-commitment move. I'd rather have him on the summer league roster than some nobody who has zero chance of making an NBA roster. Nothing may come of it, but since you risk nothing, it's worth a shot. If it doesn't pan out, you shake his hand, thank him for playing on your summer league team, wish him luck and show him the door.

BNM


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah, he has nowhere to go but up. Imagine if he hits half his potential. You'd be able to substitute the guys in the Guiness commercials with Pritchard and Patterson. "Brilliant!"

Does anyone have the financial implication of claiming him off waivers? We have to pick up his salary, right?

Never mind, it's $798k for one more year. A small price to pay. Someone should write Phoenix a thank you note for all the European talent they are handing us. What about Bird rights if he actually turns into something good?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

pryz must of let them know hes leaving.Wow it feels good to be a blazer fan right now even though i miss bassy and kryapha.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Can we trade him and a couple of vowels for Khryapa?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Edit woops thought he was a differnt guy.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

The way that guy killed me in NBA 2k5 I thought he was a really good player. Then I looked at his stats and he is booty.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Whoa Whoa Whoa guys, lets not jump to conclusions. More than likely, he's going to suck, just like he has on every other team he has been on. He isn't great European talent, he's European talent that hasn't improved a lot over the 4-5 years he's been in the NBA.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

if anything it's added insurance (in the form of a gamble) at the3/4 definately not at the 5


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

His per 40 minute numbers from last year would be 15 pts, 9 rebounds, but that is highly extrapolated. Also, for a guy who's specialty is supposed to be his outside shot, his 33% isn't exactly stellar. He clearly wasn't going to see time in Phoenix. You never know. At least he hasn't been recently been caught drinking, driving and stick-shifting.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Equivalent to a non-roster invitee in baseball. Bring in everyone you've ever heard of, see if anyone looks like they took a quantum leap forward and, if not, send them packing.

Not a bad move, probably an inconsequential one though.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm assuming he played in the summer league for the Nuggets. Did he ever do anything of interest in their summer league? I'm psyched about summer league. Anybody know if any of the games will be televised?

I'm a little surprised Toronto didn't snag him. With the way they're going full bore to get Euro guys. They had the lottery rigged so they could get Bargnani and they traded for Rasho Nesterovic.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

For those who don't know, Nikoloz was a high draft pick of Denver, was a spectacular bust for them. Wasn't a whole lot better for anyone else. In a nutshell, he sucks. Over the years he hasn't improved, thus, he still sucks.

Chances of him suddenly not sucking anymore are slim.

However, this may be his last chance for the NBA, and if that won't motivate him, nothing will.

He does have an NBA body and some NBA skills. It seems like he should be able to play. Just can't seem to put it together. We will see.

Since he is older and much worse than Travis Outlaw & Webster, I find it hard to imagine he will find a meaningful role on our team. Course, with Miles on the way out and more trades brewing, there is a small chance - if he impresses - he could snag the last roster spot.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Masbee said:


> For those who don't know, Nikoloz was a high draft pick of Denver, was a spectacular bust for them. Wasn't a whole lot better for anyone else. In a nutshell, he sucks. Over the years he hasn't improved, thus, he still sucks.
> 
> Chances of him suddenly not sucking anymore are slim.
> 
> ...


Agreed, chances are slim . . . and if you can't make it on the roster of the team with the worst record in the NBA that is short on big men . . . I think it is time to call it a career in the NBA.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

ebott said:


> I'm assuming he played in the summer league for the Nuggets. Did he ever do anything of interest in their summer league? I'm psyched about summer league. Anybody know if any of the games will be televised?
> 
> I'm a little surprised Toronto didn't snag him. With the way they're going full bore to get Euro guys. They had the lottery rigged so they could get Bargnani and they traded for Rasho Nesterovic.


He tore up the summer league like a couple years back, but ask Qyntel Woods if that translates into the real game.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ebott said:


> I'm assuming he played in the summer league for the Nuggets. Did he ever do anything of interest in their summer league? I'm psyched about summer league. Anybody know if any of the games will be televised?
> 
> .


Barrett said in his blog a few days ago that the games will be on KXL, tape delayed.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa guys, lets not jump to conclusions. More than likely, he's going to suck, just like he has on every other team he has been on. He isn't great European talent, he's European talent that hasn't improved a lot over the 4-5 years he's been in the NBA.


What conclusions have people been jumping to aside from the fact that we're giving him a free shot to make our roster.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> What conclusions have people been jumping to aside from the fact that we're giving him a free shot to make our roster.





Reep said:


> Never mind, it's $798k for one more year. A small price to pay. Someone *should write Phoenix a thank you note for all the European talent they are handing us.* What about Bird rights if he actually turns into something good?


That is what I meant. He's nothing more than a summer league player, and has been in the NBA for 4-5 years and hasn't shown one thing. He is hardly a talent. More of a bust.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


> He's nothing more than a summer league player


Yep, a big body with a pulse to round out the summer league roster and give the other players somebody to go against in practice. Anyhing more would be unlikely, but what the hay. He's 23 years old, 7' tall and a former top five pick. Many teams have gambled a lot more on guys with even less talent/potential. In all likelyhood, he'll be sent packing (again - probably back to Europe this time) as soon as the summer league is over and we'll all forget he ever wore a Blazers jersey (even if it was only for one week in July).

BNM


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

what position does he play sometimes it takes 4 to 5 years to improve woooooooottttt!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> what position does he play sometimes it takes 4 to 5 years to improve woooooooottttt!


I think he can play the 3/4/5. But when it does take players that long to improve they usually show flashes, and Tskitishvilli hasn't shown really any.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Masbee said:


> Since he is older and much worse than Travis Outlaw & Webster, I find it hard to imagine he will find a meaningful role on our team. Course, with Miles on the way out and more trades brewing, there is a small chance - if he impresses - he could snag the last roster spot.


You act as if he will be asked to play SF. He should have never been miscast as a SF to begin with.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He's a shooter with a shot that doesn't go in. But there's always a chance for improvement.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

WTChan said:


> He's a shooter with a shot that doesn't go in. But there's always a chance for improvement.


I agree 100%. I've seen him play a few games and he sucks. He hasn't improved since coming to the NBA...hasn't played much either but still the same. I highly doubt he will even come close to making the roster unless Portland dumps an abundance of players for a star.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

WTChan said:


> He's a shooter with a shot that doesn't go in. But there's always a chance for improvement.


Ah yes, a great shooter. Too bad he's not also a great maker. Couldn't hit a basket in a Pier 1 store.

BNM


----------



## EFT (Mar 27, 2006)

I love this move. There was a reason he was picked in the Top 5. Im my opinion, he has tons of upside, he's still young, another late bloomer like Jermaine O'neal?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

freak i was joking


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

2k said:


> You act as if he will be asked to play SF. He should have never been miscast as a SF to begin with.


That is part of his problem isn't it.

No way he is a Center. No f'n way.

He has PF height, but no clue how to play that position - no rebounding, boxing out, setting picks or post defense. What else is there for a coach to do but hide him at the small forward spot, which matches the way he plays the game, more like a Tim Thomas.

Which must be why Phoenix gave him a look. If he can't play "power" forward for them, he can't do it for any team.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

No risk, no reward.. not a bad pickup for a camp body.

It's sad, what really tells me that he's not a player is that the Suns gave up on him.. considering their system and his experience playing for D'Antoni. If they gave up on him with him getting paid next to nothing, what does that say about where he's at.

I used to really ride for this guy too.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

While I have no idea if he will ever amount to anything more then a pile of crap, it at least sends the right message to me that the Blazers are not near done dealing, and the chances of the Blazerrs having a deal in the works to send Miles packing are high.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Great move by the Blazers!

If he shows something in summer league, then all the team has to do is pay him a minimum salary.

If he doesn't, he can be cut before 8/1 and because his contract isn't guaranteed, it costs the team nothing.

Best scenario - He finally lives up to his potential and the Blazers get a steal

Worst scenario - There isn't one.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Storyteller said:


> Great move by the Blazers!
> 
> If he shows something in summer league, then all the team has to do is pay him a minimum salary.
> 
> ...



Worst Scenario: During his brief pre season stint with the Blazers he gets busted smoking weed out of a pop can while driving one of Zbo's cars with a bunch of guns stashed in it and 3 bleeding fighting dogs in the back, but has nothing but a Franz bread trading card for ID. He gets scared, runs from the Police and while fleeing from the Police one of our young draft picks see's him and thinks he is racing, races him, wrecks his car, and ends up like Ramon Ramos. :clown:


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

hasoos said:


> Worst Scenario: During his brief pre season stint with the Blazers he gets busted smoking weed out of a pop can while driving one of Zbo's cars with a bunch of guns stashed in it and 3 bleeding fighting dogs in the back, but has nothing but a Franz bread trading card for ID. He gets scared, runs from the Police and while fleeing from the Police one of our young draft picks see's him and thinks he is racing, races him, wrecks his car, and ends up like Ramon Ramos. :clown:


 :rotf: 

Classic


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Masbee said:


> That is part of his problem isn't it.
> 
> No way he is a Center. No f'n way.
> 
> ...


From what I know of him he is not nearly athletic enough to play SF but at 7 foot he is athletic enough to chase down a long rebound at C.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

It seems like a 7 footer known for his touch would average a little better then .304 for his career.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

BobbyDigital32 said:


> He tore up the summer league like a couple years back, but ask Qyntel Woods if that translates into the real game.


Summer League is still basketball and Qyntel had a couple of very good games in a run during the mid-late part of the season for NY. If he got decent burn at the backup SG/SF spots I think he can continue to be a productive player and last in the league. He has shown he had hit threes, defend and rebound quite well, not to mention his athleticism. Overall, he won't be no baby T-Mac, but he still deserves to be on an NBA roster.

Heck, before we had Roy on the roster, I would have considered Qyntel our best pure SG (I think Dixon is too short and is a liability, plus I don't like his game. Webster is a natural SF in my opinion).


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow, looking over some of his peripherals, like eFG% and TS%...the guy might be the most inefficient scorer in the history on the NBA. I've never seen such low numbers.

Also, this is amusing, from 2005-06:

With Minnesota, Tskitishvili put up a *-*6.7 PER. A negative PER.

With Phoenix, the same season, he put up a 10.7 PER.

What a difference that system makes to players like Tskitishvili.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

I like this move very much. 

He is not that bad, judging from what I saw when he played in Denver. 

He may very well be more athletic than Ha. 

And just because Minnesota gave up on him doesn't say much as they also gave up on Joel too, if I remember correctly. 

He would never fit in with the Suns program though. 

Maybe there is a trade going down and Management is looking for filler material to make salaries match? 

Long shot to be sure, but an immaginitive move just the same by P & P & PA.
These guys are playing ball like the Beavers baseball team. I like it!!! :biggrin: 

gatorpops


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Very nice move. Basically, this would have been his senior season. Big guys take awhile to develop. He can't be any worse than Ha. I'd rather see what he develops into rather than watch Brian Skinner next year.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

YOu guys, if he can't stick it in Phoenix and "resurrect" his career, I don't think he has a chance here in Portland. Sorry.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

anyone have a picture of him in a portland uniform? as time goes on the less I feel joel is coming back


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Nikoloz is cheap for the summer. He'll play for the summer league team and it's all up to him to produce. The coaches get to see him, evaluate him, and see if he can fit with our team.

If he does really well, he'll get invited to our fall camp. 

My projection: worst case - he gets cut half-way through SL. Best case - he takes Ha's job on the end of the bench, and maybe some time in the rotation. Joel was regarded as a similar bust until signing with Portland.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Young basketball players are all about confidence. Sometimes when you hand playing time to someone and they except the responsibility, their confidence goes up and they do well. Sometimes they crack under the pressure. Joel Pryz, Juan Dixon and Steve Blake, while none are superstars, none showed hardly anything (except maybe Dixon) before getting run in Portland and yet have been at least serviceable and shown decent talent once they got here and got some playing time and were given responsibility. Tskiter has cracked up to this point, though I question if he's ever been given meaningful PT.

Anyway I'm hoping that Tskiter can find a little confidence and realize some his potential. But if not, no skin off our collective noses.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

How does waivers work?

Did the Blazers get first shot at him because they had the worst record? And does that move them to the bottom of the waiver priority because they used it up? Or is it first come, first served type of thing? Or is it that the player gets to decide, if more than one team wants to pick him up off waivers?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> How does waivers work?
> 
> Did the Blazers get first shot at him because they had the worst record? And does that move them to the bottom of the waiver priority because they used it up? Or is it first come, first served type of thing? Or is it that the player gets to decide, if more than one team wants to pick him up off waivers?


If a player is waived, within a certain amount of days (I believe it's like 2) he can be picked up, but that team must take on his contract, or the team can wait for him to clear waivers and sign him to a contract on their own.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> If a player is waived, within a certain amount of days (I believe it's like 2) he can be picked up, but that team must take on his contract, or the team can wait for him to clear waivers and sign him to a contract on their own.


Thanks. What if two teams want him . . . I'm guessing the player gets to choose????


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Thanks. What if two teams want him . . . I'm guessing the player gets to choose????


Probably something like that.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Remember he can also be used as part of the extra meat for a trade.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Thanks. What if two teams want him . . . I'm guessing the player gets to choose????


Player goes to the team with the lowest record. The system is setup so that the worst teams can benefit from being able to pick up waived players, but they can't abuse the system as once they pick a player up they move to 30th on the priority list.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

2k said:


> From what I know of him he is not nearly athletic enough to play SF but at 7 foot he is athletic enough to chase down a long rebound at C.


Let's just say this guy has no position. Part of his problem do doubt.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Joel was regarded as a similar bust until signing with Portland.


Not so. Not even close. So far apart, they are not even comparable.

If Nikoloz turns his career around and becomes as valued as Joel is now, he will have accomplished a very rare career turnaround.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Remember he can also be used as part of the extra meat for a trade.


As I posted elswhere on this thread, this a likely senario if he does not show well at SL and or Training camp.

gatorpops


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

I saw him play a couple of SL games and HOLY TSKIT!! :biggrin: Absolutely unstoppable, slashing, blocking shots,knocking down 3 after 3 at will. I raved about him for weeks and then when the regular season started I couldn't understand why he wasn't getting playing time. Until I saw him play a little. Oh. :no: Maybe Nate could more or less start over with him,nurture,build his confidence up and bring him along slowly as was done with Martell. He could turn out to be a steal.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

TheoSaysNo said:


> Young basketball players are all about confidence. Sometimes when you hand playing time to someone and they except the responsibility, their confidence goes up and they do well. Sometimes they crack under the pressure. Joel Pryz, Juan Dixon and Steve Blake, while none are superstars, none showed hardly anything (except maybe Dixon) before getting run in Portland and yet have been at least serviceable and shown decent talent once they got here and got some playing time and were given responsibility. Tskiter has cracked up to this point, though I question if he's ever been given meaningful PT.
> 
> Anyway I'm hoping that Tskiter can find a little confidence and realize some his potential. But if not, no skin off our collective noses.


 Excellent post. 'Skita is a very good shooter (and maker). He tears up summer leagues every year, but when he comes into games, he lacks the confidence, even in garbage time. He is hesistant to launch a 3, even though it's clear from his SL games and his pre-game warmups that he's a great shooter. He needs some confidence, and maybe other ball skills.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Gunner said:


> Maybe Nate could more or less start over with him,nurture,build his confidence up


I'm not sure those are Nate's strengths. But, it doesn't hurt to try.

barfo


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Gunner said:


> I saw him play a couple of SL games and HOLY TSKIT!! :biggrin: Absolutely unstoppable, slashing, blocking shots,knocking down 3 after 3 at will. I raved about him for weeks and then when the regular season started I couldn't understand why he wasn't getting playing time. Until I saw him play a little. Oh. :no: Maybe Nate could more or less start over with him,nurture,build his confidence up and bring him along slowly as was done with Martell. He could turn out to be a steal.


If he looks like he might develope we could send him to the NBDL for a while maybe.

gatorpops


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

barfo said:


> I'm not sure those are Nate's strengths. But, it doesn't hurt to try.


We expect players to be adding to their skill sets during the off season... why not coaches? _If_ Nate's long for this gig, he's going to have to become better at developing young talent, as is his staff. What's the average age for this team again?


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

It's ok to praise this signing, but from what i've seen... I expect nothing from this guy, and its hard to believe he ever went in the first round at all. I guess its worth a shot, but he sucks.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that Nate wanted him to replace Khryapa in garbage minutes... And will try to use him like a lite version of Radmanovic...


----------

